# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Does love fades away?

## Tulip

Does love actually fades away after sometime? And if it does, what do you think are the reasons behind it?

----------


## friendlygal786

If u mean tru love then no...it never fades, but if it does fade then it was never love, it was something else

----------


## gujugrl24

I feel like in some instances, it may possible for a person to feel like love is fading away...but i feel like if two people are committed, maintain good conversation frequently and just do everything to be with each other then the love really won't fade away...but i feel like if its not true love or motives were different to begin with...then its definetley going to happen that one or both people will be very unhappy and the love will go away...

----------


## RAHEN

i do agree with guru with the first half...that it is our assumption that love is fading..and we should work to be with eachother almost everyday...actually sometimes stress tops in our head so badly that we dont look for love in the air...but actually try hard to overcome it..in those times many of us actually feel love fades..but actually it doesnot..i think love of any kind never fades...its unmet expectations that fades... yes love changes to hatred
with a tip of betrayal...

----------


## Tulip

Well if you fine people say it doesn't than i'll agree with you on it  :Smile:  
Friendly...you are right if it does than perhaps it was never true love. 

Do you all agree that we have to work on our relationship constantly if we want to keep it healthy?

----------


## friendlygal786

I think if two people r truly in love wit each other, ther is no such thing as "working on it", wat we do hav to work on is just being a good person individually, caring for our partner and just being happy in the relationship. Thats wat I personally think, wen u love somone u naturally care for them, sacrifice for them, and try to keep them as happy as possible

----------


## Tulip

right but most of the people think you should constantly work on your relationship and try new things that add variety and spice. Though it's kinda hard for me to do...that's why i asked from you all... now let's see what rahen adds to it  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

ya i think working on any kind of relationship is healthy...and when it comes to husband and wife relationship ..then yes truly it is...A wife/husband loves him/her, is nice to him, gives him time, cares for him, respects him and etc...but is this called working on relationship? ..nop...working on a relationship  is a strong action which takes not more than 1/2 hr or 1/2 min...but remembered almost throughout the life...where one shows affection to his partner..by a word of admiration almost everyday, showing the initiative in concern, makes the partner feeling protected and cared..give time to eachother to share happiness and tears, hardships and dreams...sometimes a card out of no reason sent or a phone call...getting creative and naughty ...etc is called working on a relationship for me...

----------


## friendlygal786

thats tru...showing affection and doin little evryday things to show our love is always a good thing and will make the partner happy, but alot of times people simply forget to do these things just because the bz lives we lead. The important thing is to take care not to hurt our partners feelings in any way or treat them badly

----------


## Tulip

you are absolutely right friendly...partners should respect each other's feelings and about that busy schedule or life...everyone's busy today but you have to take time out for your loved ones and for me it's not about quantity but the quality time you spent together counts...

Rahen, these are simple things and i guess anyone in love do that for his/her lover. I was talking about the tricks or techniques that keep your relationship blossoming, that's where i find it a little hard...:s may be it's just me.

----------


## RAHEN

yah right yassi...i would like to include..cherishing them is also an important part...

tulip..love doesnot revolve just around two people...after marriage...with bzy schedules and  responsibilities...love seems to fade with giving no time to partner...and then working on  relationship only needs simple acts as mentioned...the technique for me is...to tell him jokes and make him feel a valuable member of my life by using positive motivational techniques that builds a positive environment.

----------


## Tulip

Yes, you are right rahen..

----------


## friendlygal786

yEA Rahen sis is right--after marriage we have to work on our marriage cuz we r not only living with one person, we r living with his family and we hav to make sure we get along/respect evryone. Alot of times a couple's relationships suffers because of the other members in the home

----------


## Endurer

yes it does long before you know it's happening. IMO it would be best to look elsewhere. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_

----------


## Tulip

aahan..looking elsewhere is easy if you keep your options open. Thanks for replying Endurer =)

----------


## Endurer

Try being practical for a change, really helps. As far as my experiences are concerned, love is a specter in disguise.

----------


## Rockkker

If its true love then it never fades, keeps on growing day by day...

----------


## Tulip

rightly said Rocker  :Smile:  thanks for replying both.

----------


## 86rocker

no.. never

----------


## Aish86

I just broke up with my boyfriend of four months but I had known him for over a year and we were really good friends. He knew I was falling in love with him and had no intention of ever returning my affection, and broke up with me...twice. He claimed it was because I was getting too attached. The really sad thing is I still love him even though he told me so many things that proved not to be true. I am at the point where I feel like this must be true love because I still feel as deeply for him now as I did before, and it hasn't faded at all. I wish love did fade, because it hurts knowing you care for someone more than they ever did for you.

----------


## maxeric004

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## maxeric004

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttt

----------


## analogs1t9

I don't have any Idea!!!

----------


## Sphinx

Looks like I am reviving an old thread here but ah well!

Love only grows and changes with time but will never fade. If the "love" fades, then it was never love to begin with.

----------


## d3s1_BG

I think love will never fade if the couple wants it to last... If something happens, the best way is to think about the past, the first time they met, to think about all good things that happened to them and their hearts will get warmer and warmer.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks for participating friends, I really like your advices/replies.

----------


## Tulip

> I just broke up with my boyfriend of four months but I had known him for over a year and we were really good friends. He knew I was falling in love with him and had no intention of ever returning my affection, and broke up with me...twice. He claimed it was because I was getting too attached. The really sad thing is I still love him even though he told me so many things that proved not to be true. I am at the point where I feel like this must be true love because I still feel as deeply for him now as I did before, and it hasn't faded at all. I wish love did fade, because it hurts knowing you care for someone more than they ever did for you.


Well it's sad friend but as you said he was even lying to you and he doesn't love you so in this way it's even better for you that somehow you are not in a relationship without love and with lies. 
Sometimes things happen for the better. I wish you all the best in your life to come  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

aish it is not love,it is possesiveness
in true love one sacrifices more to make the other happy
having crossed teens,u r more mature
just write down your feelings
and read them calmly
and laugh it away

----------


## myc261

Love Doesnt Fade away, But, Due to a fight it might Hide behind feeling of Sadness. After a while you may also feel the attraction again and feeling bad on ur behaviour.

----------


## Tulip

yup you are right myc  :Smile:  thanks for the participation and Welcome to DT =)

----------


## Endurer

> Looks like I am reviving an old thread here but ah well!
> 
> Love only _grows_ and _changes_ with _time_ but will never fade. If the "love" fades, then it was never love to begin with.


For a moment I thought we were discussing electrical impulses but here comes botany.

----------

